# Seiko Sumo



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi guys (and girls too, I hope), just wanted to say hello and show some pics of my Sumo. Enjoy.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi mathu  welcome to WUS

Nice watch, and excellent pics :-!



mathu said:


> Hi guys (and girls too, I hope), just wanted to say hello and show some pics of my Sumo. Enjoy.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to WUS, mathu! Great watch, great pics. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Allow me to add a few of my own...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Nikos (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice! I have one on the way; can't wait


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic photos~cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nikos said:


> Nice! I have one on the way; can't wait


I'm sure you're going to love it, mate.


----------

